# How would a Greek collapse affect Australia?



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

The situation in Greece is that the austerity measures might look great on paper but when you have over 20% unemployment (close to double that in youth) then you have a country that is hurting. Politicians drive around in Mercs telling everyone they will fix it all and then retire to their mansions. It is no wonder that the elections delivered such a result. The next election will be no different. If you have no work and no prospects for the next 10 years, what good is being in the Euro for you?


----------



## Greg1 (Sep 4, 2012)

What really concerns me is economies totally dependent on finite resources. Is it just me? Doesn't finite mean that at some point it must all end. Then what? Shouldn't we as the so called intelligent species be thinking a little bit further than our noses and our pockets. 
PS if the Eurozone collapses the US will follow very quickly. Then the only question will be this. Do we have a nuclear deterrent. It wasn't that along ago that we ahd two world wars and there was a lot less stress in global economies then compared to now. One could also argue people were alot more civlilised and better educated (yes JuLiar, without computers) The only thing I'm investing in now is guns and ammunition. That's mainly because I'll probbaly end up topping myself but it will be on my terms not the zombies.


----------

